
When One App Rules Them All: The Case of WeChat and Mobile in China - log0
http://a16z.com/2015/08/06/wechat-china-mobile-first/
======
zatkin
On a tangent, @mg on Medium suggested the idea of iMessage as a platform[1].
No one responded on HN[2] when I linked it though, so I don't think it has
much traction.

[1] [https://medium.com/@mg/there-s-a-chat-for-that-apple-s-
bigge...](https://medium.com/@mg/there-s-a-chat-for-that-apple-s-biggest-
platform-opportunity-yet-19d5b1870857)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9765818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9765818)

